# Gentoo på svenska, HUR?

## bd

Hur gör man för att få hela gentoo på svenska? Viktigast är dock hur gör man för att få OpenOffice på svenska?

Tacksam för svar!

'BD'

----------

## pocke

Det verkar gå att ladda ner en svensk version av OpenOffice här:

http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/1.0.1/index.html#sv

Jag har inte testat den, men filen är 72.507kB så nog verkar det vara hela OO. Lite trist att det inte går att ladda ner ett "language pack" bara.  :Sad: 

/Patrik

----------

## Yarrick

vill du ha alla program och all hjälp på svenska, eller bara svenska tecken?

----------

## bd

Jag vill ha allt som finns på svenska på svenska. Räcker det med någon USE-flagga eller måste man göra på något annat vis?

Tack!!

----------

## snutte

tryck in följande kåd i din /etc/profile.env så får du massa saker på svenska.

```

export LC_ALL="sv_SE"

```

----------

## bd

Tack!

Jag ska testa det snart!

Måste jag kompileraa om allting om jag gör så?

MvH  BD

----------

## snutte

Nej

----------

## bd

Tack så jättemycket!

Jag ska testa detta så fort jag kommer hem, om typ 10 dagar.

MvH Johan

PS. Snutte, kan jag få dina datorer?   :Laughing:   :Wink: Last edited by bd on Fri May 02, 2003 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snutte

 *snutte wrote:*   

> Nej

 

Samma svar igen  :Wink: 

----------

## bd

Tyvärr funkade det inte!

Jag fick ingenting på svenska efter 

```
export LC_ALL="sv_SE"
```

Något annat som måste göras, typ nått uppdateringskommande eller nått?

----------

## Chewie

Har för mig att man kunde emerga OO med en språkflagga.

Det stog ganska tydligt hur man gjorde.

----------

## Yyrkoon

Jag har lyckats få allt som går att få på svenska, just på .. svenska  :Smile: .

Gör som så att du letar upp din katalog /etc/env.d/ och skapar en ny fil där som du döper till 02locale (använd annan siffra om 02 redan finns.)

Skriv sedan in följande i den filen och spara:

```

LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANGUAGE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE

```

Efter det så kan du ju alltid göra en env-update för att riktigt säkerställa att Gentoo hittat din lokaliseringsinställningsfil.

Om du vill ha så mycket dokumentation som möjligt bör du också skriva in doc i din make.conf.

Ovanstående fungerade för mig iaf..  :Smile: 

David[/i][/b]

----------

## bd

Fortfarande ingenting på svenska. Kan någon beskriva exakt allt som behöver göras i detalj. Från början till slut!

Tack!

<>BD<>

----------

## far

 *bd wrote:*   

> Jag fick ingenting på svenska efter 
> 
> ```
> export LC_ALL="sv_SE"
> ```
> ...

 

Det tar bara effekt i skalet du skriver det i. Testa att skriva ovanstående och sedan t.ex. ls --help

För att det ska vara bestående måste du lägga till det i din ~/.bash_profile

Om du kör någon grafisk loginhanterare som xdm eller gdm så måste det nog lösas på annat sätt.

----------

## bd

Jag har svenska på terminalprogram och sånt nu TACK!

Men jag undrar fortfarande hur man ska göra för att få det i KDE, Gnome mm.

----------

## far

Om du kör Gnome och gdm så kan du välja språk när du loggar in. Det brukar finnas en ikon som det står "Language" under.

----------

## bd

Japp, GNOME och alla program som ingår är på svenska. Fluxbox är på svenska. Men inte KDE! Nån som kan säga hur jag skall göra för att få KDE på svenska? Svenska fins inte med så att jag kan välja det? Finns det nån languagepack att merga?

Tack på förhand!

Johan

----------

## rounin

Det här måste du fråga... *hosthark*, det her må du spørre KDE-teamet om. Faktisk så er det programforfatterne som er ansvarlige for å oversette programmer slik at de støtter flere locale (For eksempel LC_ALL osv.).

I Norge har vi et prosjekt som heter SkoleLinux som oversetter Linuxprogrammer for oss. Disse kommer vel med i Gentoo med tider og stunder også. Kanskje Sverige kan oppretet et lignende program? Det krever rett og slett at frivillige deltar.

----------

## snutte

 *bd wrote:*   

> Japp, GNOME och alla program som ingår är på svenska. Fluxbox är på svenska. Men inte KDE! Nån som kan säga hur jag skall göra för att få KDE på svenska? Svenska fins inte med så att jag kan välja det? Finns det nån languagepack att merga?
> 
> Tack på förhand!
> 
> Johan

 

Du måste emerga 

```
app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv
```

Och ställ in i kde att du vill köra svenska. sen funkar det.

----------

## atac

 *bd wrote:*   

> Hur gör man för att få hela gentoo på svenska? Viktigast är dock hur gör man för att få OpenOffice på svenska?
> 
> Tacksam för svar!
> 
> 'BD'

 

```

LANGUAGE=46 emerge openoffice
```

----------

## bd

Nu e jag glad!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pengi

Då är bara frågan... Varför vill man ha ett svenskt system?

Det kommer bara att leda till massa problem... Så fort som man ska installera något lite udda program som inte har någon dokumentation för ett linux på svenska så är man helt ställd...

Ska du sedan prata eller hjälpa någon annan så kommer han/hon inte förstå någonting... Dvs. då låser in dig själv...

----------

## bd

Det finns flera anledningar till detta... Egentligen vill jag ha på engelska, men det är inte min dator och min mamma vill ha på svenska... Sen är det ju gött att ha rättstavningen på svenska i openoffice.

Nu till en annan fråga jag ställt nån gång. Kan man använda de svenska "ordlistorna" för rättstavningen som följer med M$ Office till OpenOffice.org? Det skulle va gött då M$ listorna e bättre......

----------

